# Wo sind...



## Megarun (3. Dezember 2000)

...die Fliegenfischer???
Noch keiner mit der Fliege Fisch gefangen??
Brauchen keine Salmos sein. Währe für Tip`s dankbar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  MfG & Petri: Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## hecht24 (4. Dezember 2000)

nur mit dorschfliege

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Guest (4. Dezember 2000)

Also ich würde ja gerne, aber mit Rücksicht auf meine Ohren, alle anderen "abstehenden" Teile und die Lachmuskeln der armen Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die sich das Spektakel mit ansehen müssen, habe ich bis jetzt darauf verzichtet, die Rute zu schwingen. Auf gut deutsch : ich habe keinen Schimmer vom Fliegenfischen - würde es aber gerne mal probieren. Ich werde wohl um einen proffessionell geführten Kurs nicht herumkommen, da ich niemanden kenne, der mir die Sache mal praktisch zeigen könnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 obwohl, ich stelle mir gerade mal vor, wie ein paar Jungs vom Anglerboard nebeneinander im Wasser stehen und sich die Trockenfliegen um die Ohren peitschen, eigentlich ein recht witziger Gedanke, vielleicht könnte man ja mal was am Start machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was meint Ihr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
   Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Angelheini (4. Dezember 2000)

Ich habe bis auf ein paar Forellen in einem der gleichnamigen Teiche auch keine große Erfahrungen mit dem Fliegenfischen.
Ich fange meistens nur Gänseblümchen, Grashalme oder Butterblumen auf der Wiese. Ich stelle mich dann auch am liebsten auf ein Podest, damit ich die mit Wasser gefüllte schwarze Scheibe besser erkennen kann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deshalb beherrsche ich auch keine Rollwürfe und ähnliche Abarten dieser Kunst. Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem ungemein und wenn man dann ab und zu noch den Profis zuschauen kann, ist das Fliegenfischerglück schon fast perfekt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Ihr!
Also mir geht es da wie Achim. Ich bin auch ungemein begeistert von dieser Art zu fischen habe nur keine Ahnung. Wenn man einen kennen würde der das versteht wäre das schon nich schlecht. Allerdings ist da bestimmt auch ne Menge Übung dabei.------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 04-12-2000 um 18:44.]


----------



## Angelheini (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Jörg,ich muß zugeben, daß ich es auch erst relativ spät erlernt habe. Die wichtigsten Utensilien damals eine Mütze, am besten mit Ohrenklappen, und eine dicke Jacke. Es hat aber trotzdem manchmal ganz schön weh getan, wenn Du Dir so eine Fliege über den Pelz ziehst.
Aber wenn es erst mal funktioniert, willst Du es immer wieder machen, es macht irre viel Spaß. Ich muß da nicht unbedingt in die Forellen gehen, mir reicht schon eine Wiese.Grüße Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2000)

Na da können wir ja mal beim hochseeangeln genauer drüber reden. Nicht war.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## hecht24 (4. Dezember 2000)

koennen ja nen paar dorschfliegen ranmachen

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Angelheini (4. Dezember 2000)

Können wir Jörg,ich bringe dann mal meine selbstgemachten Dorschfliegen mit, meine Flugrute lasse ich aber lieber zu Hause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angelheini


----------



## Megarun (5. Dezember 2000)

...na ja, wir hatten mal vor Jahren einen Fliegen-Fischer Lehrgag. (Mit Zuschauern!) Es war zwar kein Verletzer zu beklagen,(der Hakenbogen wurde abgeknipst) aber die Zuschauer haben sich abgerollt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Trotzdem hat mich die Sache fasziniert! Der Lehrgangs Leiter ( leider kein Vereins Mitglied ) beteuerte, das man mit der Fliege, oder anderen Imitationen, fast alle Fischarten fangen kann. Also, wenn an unserem Gewässer keine Zuschauer oder Angelkollegen wären
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 würde ich es mal öfter mit der "Fliege" versuchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 So jetzt mach ich  die Fliege, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## Matte (6. Dezember 2000)

Ich muss was gestehen, ich fange regelmäßig mit Nympfen und Fliegen. (Forellen und Äschen und ab und zu Barsche)
Aber mit einer feinen Spinnrute, 50cm vor dem Köder kommt 2g Blei.
Am besten geht bei uns Grüne Goldkopfnympfe (Bachpflohkrebs).
Habs schon öfter mit Flugrute getestet aber die Bäume um uns rum sahen dann aus wie geschmückte Weinachtsbäume!
Bin verscheinlich einfach zu blöd für eine Flugrute, aber ich habe eine gute Alternative gefunden.


----------



## Matte (21. Dezember 2000)

Ich hatte heute einen direkten Vergleich, ich hatte 2g Pose und Made auf Haken, mein Kollege Flugrute mit verschiedenen Fliegen und Nympfen.
Ich hatte viele schöne Eschen und noch schönere Forellen (leider Schonzeit, waren zwei schöne Brocken dabei).
Jetzt meine Frage an die Fliegenfischer.
Ist es nicht besser in der kälteren Jahreszeit mit Made oder Wurm (Protein,tierisches Eiweiß ?)zu angeln?
Ausser Köcherfiegenlarve, Bachflohkrebs und evl. kleinere Fische, bieten unsere Flüsse jetzt im Winter nicht viel Auswahl an Nahrung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Matte, 
vom Fangerfolg her hast Du sicher recht, es eher mit Naturködern im Winter zu versuchen. 
Aber angeln mit er Fliegenrute ist ein Hammer. Da zählt nicht nur das nackte Fangergebnis in Zahlen, sondern das gesamte  Angelerlebnis. Wenn alle erzählen, wie schwierig das sein soll, dann wahrscheinlich auch deswegen, weil die Jungs unter sich bleiben wollen?!?
Das schöne am Fliegenfischen: Wer sich nicht auf die Trockenfliege versteift, sondern auch Nasse, Streamer und Nymphen versucht, kann eine Vielzahl von Fischen fangen.
Hallo Raubfischangler!! Selbst Zander lassen sich mit sinkender Schnur und Streamer fangen!
Daß Hechte auf Streamer gehen ist ja wohl bekannt. 
Sehr schön klappts auch mit Rapfen, wenn man sie in Wurfweite hat. 
Und wer Döbel im Wasser hat, ist selbst schuld, wenn er im Sommer nicht ab und zu die Fliegenrute auspackt.
MfG


----------



## Muskote (4. Januar 2001)

Hallöle,
welcher Flifi kann mir sagen wie weit ich mit ner 2.30 m Rute der Klasse 5 und ner 5er DT (Doppelkeule) auswerfen können müßte..?
Doofe Frage, sehe ich ein, aber ich komme nicht weiter wie 11 m und das Wurmt mich ein wenig. Evtl. sollte ich noch an meiner Technik arbeiten damit ich weiter raus komme..
Wer weiß Rat ??MfG
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2001)

Hallo muskote, 
mit so ner kurzen Rute und Doppelkeule 10 - 11 m Schnur zu kontrollieren ist absolut ok. und reicht in den meisten Gewässern völlig aus. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, daß diese kurzen Ruten zum Einsatz in kleinen oder zugewachsenen Gewässern gedacht sind. Wenn Du an anderen Gewässern die Fliegenrute schwingst, solltest Du Dir dafür das entsprechende Gerät zulegen. Sonst wirst Du nur unnötig gefrustet. 
Möglichkeit zum weiter werfen: Doppelzugtechnik. 
Schlecht zu beschreiben, muß Dir jemand zeigen.
MfG


----------



## fly-martin (7. Januar 2001)

Tja - das mit dem Fliegenfischen ist das so eine Sache. Etliche Leute versuchen das FF in eine elitäre Ecke zu stellen ( Ruten und Rollen sind teuer, Gewässerkarten sind teuer usw. ), aber für den Anfang genügt eine einfache Ausrüstung : Rutenklasse 5/6, Länge 2,4m - 2,7m, eine einfache Rolle, 6er Leine mit Vorfächern und Fliegen. Alles zusammen für den Anfang ca 200 - 300 DM. Dann einen breitkrempigen Hut aufsetzen ( es sei den man will ein Ohrenpiercing...) und einen FF Lehrer ! Wir haben bei uns mit den Jugendlichen vom Verein schon Einsteigerübungen gemacht und nach 2-3 Stunden waren alle in der Lage die Fliegenschnur in der Luft zu halten. Gut - es sieht nicht immer so toll aus und es wurde auch Gras gefangen, aber einige Barsche und Rotaugen wurden auch erwischt.
Sobald man nun die Schnur ins Wasser bekommt, kann man auch Fische fangen ( dem Fisch ist es egal, wie die Schnur durch die Luft kringelt ) solange er die Fliege und nicht das Vorfach sieht. 


------------------
--------------
thight Lines
--------------


----------



## Jungangler02 (7. Januar 2001)

Ich Habe zu meinem 13. Geburstag ne Fliegenfischerausrüstung gekriegt mit nem Buch. Ich bin damit noch nie am Wasser Gewesen will es Aber mal versuchen(ich hab schon Ohrenstöpsel damit ich das Gelächter der Passanten nicht Hören muß). Gottseidank Sind Bachforellen in Meinem angelsee aber ein Barsch tuts auch. Meine Nachbarn Fanden Meine Wurfversuche total Komisch. Aber Bei den vesuchen Hab ich ein Wattebällchen (obwohl ich immer schon en ohring Haben wollte) Statt ner Fiege Geworfen. ich Hoffe das meine Ersten Angelversuche (mit der Fliege) Nicht zuviele Menschenleben Kosten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
































------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Joe (8. Januar 2001)

Vielleicht solltest du Nadel und Faden mitnehmen, für die diversen plötzlichen Wunden verschiedener Passanten und Zuschauer! Dann kann man dir wenigstens keine grobe Fahrlässigkeit vorwerfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2001)

Nur keine falsche Angst, ist alles nicht so schwierig. Habe irgendwas von Wattebausch gelesen, den Du statt der Fliege nimmst. Würde ich nicht empfehlen. So`n Bausch fängt ziemlich viel Wind bem Werfen. Wenn Du niemand verletzen willst, nimm ne Fliege und knips den Haken ab. 
Als Tip wenn Du das erste mal auch Fische fangen willst mit der Fliegenrute: 
Nimm keine Trockenfliegfen sondern Nymphen oder Naßfliegen. Wenn Du Raubfische im Wasser hast, versuchs ruhig mal mit nem Streamer (Achtung bei Hecht: Stahlvorfach verwenden!)
MfG


----------



## fly-martin (8. Januar 2001)

Hallo Jungangler
ich finde das den richtigen Weg : gehe einfach los ans Wasser und versuche es ! Wenn Du allerdings in eurem Verein Fliegenfischer kennst - frag sie mal ( die meisten zeigen Dir bestimmt wie es geht ). Auch giebt es gute Bücher und etliche Internetseiten, die den Ablauf beim Werfen veranschaulichen. Sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn Du im Moment nichts fängst - Äschen und Forellen sind Winterlaicher, Rotaugen und Barsche sind momentan sehr träge ( am besten fängst Du die im Hochsommer ). Die meisten chancen hast Du mit Goldkopfnymphen, die am Gewässergrund geführt werden, allerdings ist das Werfen etwas riskanter ( ach ja - werfe nur wenn Du Dir sicher bist dass keine Zuschauer oder Spaziergänger hinter Dir sind ).
Viel Spass

------------------
--------------
thight Lines
--------------


----------



## Jungangler02 (8. Januar 2001)

Ich Fange doch eh nicht mit dem Fliegenfischen an Bevor Zwei Sachen Beendet sind. 1. Das ich meine Angelprüfung und 2. Bis Unsere Raubfische Also Hecht und Zander Nicht mehr Schonzeit Haben. Denn in dieser Zeitspanne Sind Bei uns Fliegen Verboten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Das gute daran Ist das Ich meine Angelprüfung zeitgleich mit dem Ende der Schonzeit also am 31.5 Fertig habe.  

------------------






































  Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2001)

quote:Originaltext von Thomas9904:
Wenn Du Raubfische im Wasser hast, versuchs ruhig mal mit nem Streamer (Achtung bei Hecht: Stahlvorfach verwenden!)
Hi Thomas,ähm, genau das will ich wohl kommende Saison probieren - allerdings ohne Fliegenrute. Ich wollte Streamer mit der Spinnrute und Sbirulino anbieten. Da spielt das Vorfach ja nicht SO eine große Rolle wie beim Flifi!
Was sollte man denn dabei( Flifi) nehmen? Das Zeug mit 135 einzelnen Drähtchen ("Flexonit") ist sogar knotbar und alles andere als steif.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2001)

Hi Franky, 
Vorfach spielt beim Sbirollinoangeln die göleich wichtige Rolle wie beim Fliegenfischen auch. 
Alle Stahlvorfächer, die weich genug sind, sind geeignet. 
Darauf achten, daß das Vorfach nicht zu stark gewählt wird, damit der Streamer richtig spielen kann. 
Mögliche Alternative (habe ich aber noch nbicht ausprobiert, weiß auch nicht warum) sind Kevlarvorfächer.
MfG


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2001)

Ich habe die letzten Jahre Kevlarvorfach eingesetzt und nur ein einziges Mal das Problem gehabt, daß ein Hecht das Zeug "durchgescheuert" hat; allerdings nicht beim Spinnfischen, sondern beim Angeln mit Köfi.
Wenn Kevlar (ohne Stahleinlage), dann kann ich nur das von STS empfehlen. Die Flechtung ist erstklassig eng! 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Sedge (14. Januar 2001)

Zum Hechtangeln würde ich die dafür extra hergestellten Vorfächer nehmen!!!!!!
Zum Lernen: Ich hab meinen Kurs beim LFV gemacht!!! Ist nur zu empfeheln!!!! Ich würde nicht einfach so losziehen, da man dann seine Fehler nicht bemerkt, die dann später große Probleme bereiten können!!!!!!
2 Tage haben bei mir gereicht um den Grundwurf und ein paar Spezialwürfe zu lernen!!! Den rest hab ich auf dem Fußballplatz gelernzt und geübt!!!!!! Besonders der Peitschenknall muss verschwinden, sonst machen sich die FLiegen selbsständig!*g*


----------

